# What to do what to do?



## Deanoside (Jan 22, 2018)

Well almost done with the top. I' having a hard time deciding whether to hang it on the wall or put some wire legs on it.

Tell me what do you guys think? Hang it or make the bench

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

I wonder how well it would hold up over time as a bench with some flexing as people sat on it. I'd put a frame around it and hang it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2018)

I would hang it, perhaps put in some pegs or hooks to hang stuff from.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmmm, thinking bar top...or hang on wall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 22, 2018)

I need to study it to decide. Send it to me an I'll get back to you!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2018)

Hang it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 23, 2018)

I would hang it on the wall vertically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jan 23, 2018)

Not wire legs. Do something else.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 26, 2018)

Put on the wall. Too eye catching/sexy to be a table top.


----------

